# Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere, resimlerin adlarını yazın



## Keto

Hi,

I'm trying to translate a Turkish book for children and need some help.

Translation and grammar explanation for this sentence:
Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere, resimlerin adlarını yazın.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Write the names of pictures you see, underneath the pictures in the dotted lines.

The grammar will be explained by some other member, hopefully.


----------



## CHovek

Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere, resimlerin adlarını yazın.
Write  the names of the pictures on the dotted lines (which are) under the pictures.

Just to flesh out the words a bit without going into muddling grammatical details :

1)Resim-ler-in = (of (the) pictures)  -*ler *plural, -*in *genitive
2)alt-ın-daki     =(which is/are under) -*ın *genitive, -*daki *which is/are (note that  "-daki" is necessary in Turkish, whereas its counterpart in Engilsh is not.)
3)nokta-lı       =(dot-ted) -*lı *pretty much the same as -ed
4)çizgi-ler-e    =(onto the lines)     -*ler *plural suffix ,    -*e  *-onto,-into,-to
5)ad-lar-ın-ı    =(its names)   -*lar *plural suffix, -*ın *genitive,  -*ı *accusative,
6)yaz-ın.        =-*ın *is used as a softening suffix to make polite request


----------



## Keto

Perfect, thank you!
This helps a lot 

If you divide the sentence (Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere, resimlerin adlarını yazın) into two parts:

1. Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere.
2. Resimlerin adlarını yazın.

How would the translation/grammar be then?


----------



## orchard

Keto said:


> Perfect, thank you!
> If you divide the sentence (Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere, resimlerin adlarını yazın) into two parts:
> 
> 1. Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere.
> 2. Resimlerin adlarını yazın.
> 
> How would the translation/grammar be then?



1. On the dotted lines under the pictures.
2. Write the names of the pictures.​

Seeing that CHovek's thorough explanation didn't work out for you, I suppose the problem you are facing here might be with the word order.

1. Resimlerin altındaki noktalı çizgilere (On the dotted lines under the pictures) ==> This is the adverb of place of the sentence. It indicates *where* you are supposed to write the names of the pictures. You are supposed to write them _on the dotted lines under the pictures_.

2. Yazın (Write) ==> This is the verb of the sentence in imperative form. It indicates *what to do* with the names of the pictures. You are supposed to _write _them on the dotted lines under the pictures.

3. Resimlerin adlarını (The names of the pictures) ==> This is the object of the sentence. It indicates *what* you are supposed to write. You are supposed to write _the names of the pictures_.


In Turkish, adverbs of places are generally located just before the verb. So, in the basic (common) word order of the Turkish language, this sentence should read as:

Resimlerin adlarını, resimlerin altındaki çizgilere yazın.​
However, as you may already know, word order in Turkish is quite flexible. The word order of a Turkish sentence can be changed in different ways for reasons of stress or emphasis, etc.

In your example, the adverb of place is located at the begining of the sentence.

​


----------



## Keto

I appreciate the help!

I know the order of words is a bit different from English and Swedish, depending if it's a simple or complex sentence, if I have understood correctly.

I must look at the whole sentence and not divide it on commas (,) to fully understand the sentence, or am I wrong?


----------



## Rallino

Keto said:


> I must look at the whole sentence and not divide it on commas (,) to fully understand the sentence, or am I wrong?


 Pretty much everyone in Turkey has their own punctuation methods really. There are certain rules, but, especially on the Internet, some people overuse it (like me) and some never use it.


----------

